# Need a phone number



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

I’m wondering if someone will do me a favor and call the 800 operator and get a phone number for me?

I need the toll-free 800 number for LBC travel in San Francisco, California.
They are located on I think Grand Ave in San Francisco.

I’m unable to get the number from here in the Philippines and would like to send it to someone in an email.

If anyone has or can get this number, please just send it to me in a PM.


Thanks so much,


Gene…


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

INQUIRER.net

An 800 number for LBC is in the last paragraph. It is too early to call for me.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

*Phone Numbers*



twostep said:


> INQUIRER.net
> 
> An 800 number for LBC is in the last paragraph. It is too early to call for me.


Thanks very much. 
Got the number and will get it into an email. Thinking about travel agencies kind of makes me miss flying to and from the states----but not enough to spend the money on a ticketlane:


----------

